# Who's the Rate Bastage?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

That sent me Tamborils? (4 of them) I'm keeping them in the garage.
******************* ? Google search later. Going to buy a car. 

Expect the Cremosa Cubanos soon ya dirty dog.

The other sticks are nice Thanks.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

:r :r Don't smoke them all tonight Dave!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

mmmmmmmmm tamborils? The real thing? mmmmmmmmmmmmm


:r  



:ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

What, no photo?! White label, Red label, the suspense is killing me! :hn


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Some day they'll be a collector item :r 

I only hope you locked your garage :al


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Don't forget to send a couple to the FloydPs. They've been looking for some. :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Seriously guys....

Inquiring minds want to know

*******************************
Chicago, IL ******


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Are those the ones that have cocoa powder sprayed on the leaves?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Seriously guys....
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know


I know someone who lives on ********.... :w


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

:r :r


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

galaga said:


> Are those the ones that have cocoa powder sprayed on the leaves?


That would be the red label, they spray a solution of water and cocoa onto the wrapper I believe. The white is supposed to be Cameroon I believe. Dave is the expert on Tamboril though.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Finally a knucklehead clues me in. (Julian) MMBLZ you bastage. Yes they are the dreaded white band Tamborils.

You could have sent me those tasty acid flavored cigars. But no. You could have sent a Thompson sampler with those wonderful Belmondo sticks. But no. I only have two words in response to this.

*CREMOSA
CUBANA*

And we want a review. I think they get better if you smoke them serially. After the 3rd stick of the day ... angels sing.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

heheh.

Blame it on CS. If your love of Tamborils wasn't so oft proclaimed, I never would have known...
It's funny too, I grabbed them because I got a "good deal" and then only after I was already going to send them to you, saw this:
txmatt's post

By the way, you'll notice also from the size of the bubble wrap bag that I did actually remove one Tamboril before sending to you so I can personally experience just how bad they are...

Hmmm Cremosa Cubana... Sounds tasty 
Though I might only be able to post a review if I am sure that you have acutally smoked one of the Tamborils I sent. Previous experience just might not suffice.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

So if I'm in SF in a few weeks, I'll go to a Nice Cigar shop and tell them that I been smoking a lot Cubans and I just want to try some the *Tamborils * 
Is that How it works? 

Can't wait for the review of Tamborils!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok folks, it's a one-on-one "special attraction" match up! _*White Tamborils*_ vs. *Cremosa Cubana*

This one looks to be a close fight for one of, if not, *THE* Worlds Worst Cigar! While the much talked about mmblz trained Taboril seems to be the favorite, the up and coming Cremosa that Klugs has mentored to.......crapiness, if you will, may just have that special flavor to overpower the scary Tamboril. Come one, come all! It's a special match-up, brought to by, bombing productions, courtesy of CS.

*WHICH ONE WILL IT BE? TAMBORIL OR CREMOSA. *
*WHICH ONE WILL CLAIM THE PRIZE? *
*COMING SOON TO CS..............BE THERE!!!!!*

:ms NCRM 
I think i may make a 30 second spot out of this copy and post it tomorrow.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

PM me your addy mmblz, I will get your contest winnings out to you!

-Matt-



mmblz said:


> heheh.
> 
> Blame it on CS. If your love of Tamborils wasn't so oft proclaimed, I never would have known...
> It's funny too, I grabbed them because I got a "good deal" and then only after I was already going to send them to you, saw this:
> ...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Got to be One of and NOT the world's worst. I smoke a lot of cheap cigars and La O'Paree and Flor De Filipinas are far worse than Tamborils. I haven't tried the Cremosa Cubana though.

-Matt-



NCRadioMan said:


> Ok folks, it's a one-on-one "special attraction" match up! _*White Tamborils*_ vs. *Cremosa Cubana*
> 
> This one looks to be a close fight for one of, if not, *THE* Worlds Worst Cigar! While the much talked about mmblz trained Taboril seems to be the favorite, the up and coming Cremosa that Klugs has mentored to.......crapiness, if you will, may just have that special flavor to overpower the scary Tamboril. Come one, come all! It's a special match-up, brought to by, bombing productions, courtesy of CS.
> 
> ...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Got to be One of and NOT the world's worst. I smoke a lot of cheap cigars and La O'Paree and Flor De Filipinas are far worse than Tamborils. I haven't tried the Cremosa Cubana though.
> 
> -Matt-


Hey, it's typical embelished radio copy. You got to pull in the people somehow! 

:ms NCRM


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Radar, perhaps you could edit my address out of the two posts, now that the cat is out of the bag. I imagine it's too late for Klugs to do it...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey a group review sounds like fun. MM's got a tamboril. I have 4. Will get some more cremosa cubana's and send out 3 sets to some deserving gorillas. (And mm you may get a few more) We can then post reviews and determine which is worse.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Hey, it's typical embelished radio copy. You got to pull in the people somehow!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Wheels in motion. (I can't believe I'm buyiing more of these)

Description Price Qty Total

Cremosa Cubana Robusto - 2-FER
50 CIGARS
CB-CZ5050-2 $39.95 1 $39.95

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your order will be shipped via:
Standard: arrival in 2-7 business days for $5.00 
Sub-Total $39.95 
Shipping $5.00 
Sales Tax $0.00 
Order Total $44.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Tamboril 
Name Color Pkg Price QTY Total 
Tamboril Connecticut Robusto NAT 25 81.95 1 $ 81.95 
Tamboril Connecticut Robusto 5 NAT 5 0.00 1 $ 0.00 (Bonus


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

mmblz said:


> Radar, perhaps you could edit my address out of the two posts, now that the cat is out of the bag. I imagine it's too late for Klugs to do it...


So, you send Klugsy primo smokes, then as me for a favor.
Lemme think about it. I'm stuck here with a lousy PSD4.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Da Klugs said:


> Wheels in motion. (I can't believe I'm buyiing more of these)


Me either!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

radar said:


> So, you send Klugsy primo smokes, then as me for a favor.
> Lemme think about it. I'm stuck here with a lousy PSD4.


Thanks!!!
Watch out, or I might have to send you some Jamastran Bundle turds...


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

mmblz said:


> Thanks!!!
> Watch out, or I might have to send you some Jamastran Bundle turds...


Turd is one of my favorite vitolas!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

This hosting pics thing may be licked.

Here are the sticks MMB sent me. Notice the Tamborils are segregated and sealed to prevent infection.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Response in Song:

Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl
With yellow feathers in her hair and a dress cut down to there
She would merengue and do the cha-cha
And while she tried to be a star
Tony always tended bar
Across the crowded floor, they worked from 8 til 4
They were young and they had each other
Who could ask for more?

[Chorus:]
At the Cremosa (CO!) CremosaCubano (CremosaCubano)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Cremosa (CO!) CremosaCubano
Music and passion were always in fashion
At the Cremosa.... they fell in love

His name was Rico
He wore a diamond
He was escorted to his chair, he saw Lola dancing there
And when she finished,he called her over
But Rico went a bit to far
Tony sailed across the bar
And then the punches flew and chairs were smashed in two
There was blood and a single gun shot
But just who shot who?

[Chorus]

At the Cremosa... she lost her love

Her name is Lola, she was a showgirl,
But that was 30 years ago, when they used to have a show
Now it's a disco, but not for Lola,
Still in dress she used to wear,
Faded feathers in her hair
She sits there so refined,and drinks herself half-blind
She lost her youth and she lost her Tony
Now she's lost her mind

[Chorus]

At the Cremosa... don't fall in love
Don't fall in love

03043490000304927617


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> At the Cremosa (CO!) CremosaCubano (CremosaCubano)
> The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
> At the Cremosa (CO!) CremosaCubano
> Music and passion were always in fashion
> ...


heh heh.
uh oh!!!!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Da Klugs said:


> Response in Song:
> 
> [Chorus]
> 
> ...


Manilow rocks!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

radar said:


> Manilow rocks!


Sorry, off topic:

I tell you what, in my best Hank Hill, that new Manilow cd of standards is really good! My station plays it quite often, as well as Merle Haggard's new cd of standards. Yep, Merle is doing standards and selling well! Why not? It's good stuff!

:ms NCRM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> At the Cremosa... don't fall in love
> Don't fall in love


Dave, I think you may have sampled one too many of those Cremosas already! :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Dave, I think you may have sampled one too many of those Cremosas already! :r


That's what I was thinking!! :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

txmatt said:


> PM me your addy mmblz, I will get your contest winnings out to you!
> 
> -Matt-


Matt, got the prize today, thanks very much!
I was thankful that it did NOT contain any Tamborils or Cremosa Cubanas.


2 Indian Tabacs, a VS Bohemian, a Diesel, and the one with the gigantic A on the label - I know I've seen it but forget what it is..


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Tamborils? I think I took some of these in the 70's and wrecked my car.


----------

